# How much is development set back by an OTA update?



## 54lzy (Nov 18, 2011)

I imagine the OTA will flash a new kernel and radio. How will this affect current roms that are based on a stock system such as say liberty? More importantly to me, how will this affect say ICS4Bionic will this break things that have already been fixed?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Not one bit since the ota that's being released was leaked 2 months ago and the devs are already using newer ones









Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Not one bit since the ota that's being released was leaked 2 months ago and the devs are already using newer ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on that... im hearing 5.5.893-> 5.7.893-> 5.8.894-> ICS


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> +1 on that... im hearing 5.5.893-> 5.7.893-> 5.8.894-> ICS


Lol that's being optimistic... The devs here like dhacker are going to have ICS working for us way before moto and vz will, IMO


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Lol that's being optimistic... The devs here like dhacker are going to have ICS working for us way before moto and vz will, IMO


I think it's pretty much one of the first handsets to get ICS from what I've heard so I think that is accurate.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

it should be one of the first non-nexus, along with the RAZR (though, the way its going, Motos will have ICS before GNex is out XD)
We're already a month into the update cycle that Moto laid out, so I don't expect an official Moto ICS build until Feb-Apr, but I'm sure we'll cheesecake one earlier, though I doubt For3v3r Root or zergrush will work on those, so I'm holding for a rootable build myself. Considering that ICS is such a huge transition and re-write for code, the testing phase will be much more extensive than this bug patch, or the next one. I'm still holding out for a Moto ICS beta invite!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Lol that's being optimistic... The devs here like dhacker are going to have ICS working for us way before moto and vz will, IMO


no doubt, but I was referring to "official" releases. Maybe when they get ICS all polished they can compile a .zip for the readio/kernel and ROM


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> no doubt, but I was referring to "official" releases. Maybe when they get ICS all polished they can compile a .zip for the readio/kernel and ROM


I wonder what those who took leaks are gonna do about the official ics build and kernel? Cause as of now we can't upgrade official releases unless your still on an official release . You know what im saying?

Edit: you mean something to flash in recovery?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> I wonder what those who took leaks are gonna do about the official ics build and kernel? Cause as of now we can't upgrade official releases unless your still on an official release . You know what im saying?
> 
> Edit: you mean something to flash in recovery?


The leaks have the same kernel as the official OTA. So while those who took leaks pre OTA are off the upgrade path this time around, it is very easy to get right back on the path for the next OTA.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> The leaks have the same kernel as the official OTA. So while those who took leaks pre OTA are off the upgrade path this time around, it is very easy to get right back on the path for the next OTA.


You sure about that? I believe you're mistaken...

Talking kernel.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> The leaks have the same kernel as the official OTA. So while those who took leaks pre OTA are off the upgrade path this time around, it is very easy to get right back on the path for the next OTA.


How so?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> How so?


I dont think so, only because this is a 5,5.893 update and its looking for the .886 stock system/kernel. If 5.8.894 is in fact the last update before ICS it should be looking for the 5.7.893 kernel/system. Those of us who just jumped on the leaked OTA update just need to wait for Verizon/moto to catch up releasing official versions. Besides, I guarantee you there will be a .zip file for ICS a good time before Moto/Verizon release anything so Im not too concerned about official updates. Just look at it as you are ahead of the curve is all.

Heck, 5.5.893 was leaked 2 months ago but its only now "official"


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I dont think so, only because this is a 5,5.893 update and its looking for the .886 stock system/kernel. If 5.8.894 is in fact the last update before ICS it should be looking for the 5.7.893 kernel/system. Those of us who just jumped on the leaked OTA update just need to wait for Verizon/moto to catch up releasing official versions. Besides, I guarantee you there will be a .zip file for ICS a good time before Moto/Verizon release anything so Im not too concerned about official updates. Just look at it as you are ahead of the curve is all.
> 
> Heck, 5.5.893 was leaked 2 months ago but its only now "official"


What u said is kinda what I meant lol. Because you can't officially upgrade unless your official to begin with


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> You sure about that? I believe you're mistaken...
> 
> Talking kernel.


Well, I went as far as 5.7.893. I compared my kernel version to a screenshot of the 5.5.893 kernel and they are indeed the same.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I dont think so, only because this is a 5,5.893 update and its looking for the .886 stock system/kernel. If 5.8.894 is in fact the last update before ICS it should be looking for the 5.7.893 kernel/system. Those of us who just jumped on the leaked OTA update just need to wait for Verizon/moto to catch up releasing official versions. Besides, I guarantee you there will be a .zip file for ICS a good time before Moto/Verizon release anything so Im not too concerned about official updates. Just look at it as you are ahead of the curve is all.
> 
> Heck, 5.5.893 was leaked 2 months ago but its only now "official"


That's what I'm saying. You can't get the OTA this time around but should be back on course for the next.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> How so?


I just installed the 893 system ONLY since my kernel is a match of the OTA kernel presumably placing me back on course for the next upgrade. This is certainly open for debate but in theory it should work.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I just installed the 893 system ONLY since my kernel is a match of the OTA kernel presumably placing me back on course for the next upgrade. This is certainly open for debate but in theory it should work.


Yeah as long as your stock full bloat


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Heck, 5.5.893 was leaked 2 months ago but its only now "official"


I have a feeling they are going to drop the 5.893 update and then hammer the public with the other small updates until 5.7.893 to keep them from thinking about ics. My two cents


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Well, I went as far as 5.7.893. I compared my kernel version to a screenshot of the 5.5.893 kernel and they are indeed the same.


I think one ends with a '1' and the other ends with a '2'


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I think one ends with a '1' and the other ends with a '2'


That's the Baseband version, not the kernel. I was inquiring in another string if that mattered as I have the "2" version vs. the OTA which is the "1" version. That's the only thing different at this point. But, the modem is degradable anyways so it shouldn't be an issue come next upgrade.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> That's the Baseband version, not the kernel. I was inquiring in another string if that mattered as I have the "2" version vs. the OTA which is the "1" version. That's the only thing different at this point. But, the modem is degradable anyways so it shouldn't be an issue come next upgrade.


Edit: downgradeable*


----------

